# Sulcata enclosure idea and pics please



## natalie (Aug 9, 2010)

Just saved a 20in sulcata from a really bad home and looking to see pics of other large sulcatas outdoor enclosures for some ideas to make this guy the best he can have. Can everyone please post pics of there enclosers. Thank you


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi Natalie:

Good for you! We'd love to see pictures of your new "beast." 

We've all posted our habitats already. If you go through both the Sulcata section and the Enclosure section, you'll get some good ideas.

For the large sulcatas, I think the whole backyard is the best option.


----------



## chadk (Aug 9, 2010)

A few things to consider:

They may (not always, but it is possible) dig. They can dig huge deep holes. Give them a good tort shed, and they may not feel the need to dig, but you never know. 

Nice landscaping is pretty much out, unless you protected well. Concrete blocks stacked or a strong wood fence would work to keep them out of the roses. 

The grass will get worn out along the edges where the tort will likely want to 'cruise'. The bigger area the better so the wear and tear is spread out. But wet grass is likely to be a mud pit in short order. The more space the better if you want the lawn looking nice. 

Speaking of nice lawns, if you have one, besides being worn down by the heavy grazing tort, it will be decorated with nice little tort droppings and urates. A little scooping with the shovel into a compost bin or something would be a good idea...

Watch our for downspouts, house siding, and things that a bulldozer of a tort may decide to rub his hard jagged shell along and knock down or ruin. Protect them with well placed boulders or somekind of barrier...

Lawn furnature may be knocked over or moved...

Swimming pools... and torts don't mix!

Also, regarding nice lawns... Avoid chemicals on it and learn to love weeds. Your tort would much more prefer a yard full of grass, dandilions, clover, plantain, etc than a manicured golf course lawn. And the tort will be much healthier too!

Just some random thoughts from someone who has recently built a few tort pens.

Also, search for tort sheds on here and see what folks have built. Depending on your climate, you may need an insulated, heated, tort shed for those winter months.

I live about an hour from Seattle and my torts do fine having their shed to stay warm year round, with full time access to the yard whenever they get stir crazy being cooped up and\or just want to go much on some grass\weeds.


----------



## natalie (Aug 9, 2010)

yes i know all of this. ive had him for about a week now. ive seen his poops i clean them out everyday. he doesnt seem to dig, but maybe cuz i have a house built for him. I live on 3 acres of nice open grassy area for him. i dont care if he messes up the yard, Im just care about him having the best life available. If that means no grass thats fine. He came from a very rough life (i have his story in sulcatas area) and want to make up for how he use to be treated!


----------



## DeanS (Aug 9, 2010)

Natalie...the entire three acres will make him very happy I have two 20 inch males roaming my ~1/4 acre and it's just enough...but it could be more...technically, I like the idea of 1 tort per 1/4 acre...but, as I said in your other thread, you are doing everything right!


----------

